# Ar0?



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

Super Dave, so why is the AR0 Frame offered? Or is it the same as the AR1 frame? If the AR0 would be built up with SRAM Red, it would be extremely light with a set of Zipp tubies


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

I was on the felt website and clicked the international button, not the USA one. I saw a AR ZERO in all black. Why is this not available in the US? Not that I want one or can buy one, I just want to know


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

thebikingcello said:


> Super Dave, so why is the AR0 Frame offered? Or is it the same as the AR1 frame? If the AR0 would be built up with SRAM Red, it would be extremely light with a set of Zipp tubies


Heh, with a set of Campy Boras and an SR11 group, it would be even lighter...


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> You can run Campagnolo on an AR or F1 frame (I do!) Both bikes are designed to use mechanical shifting. Our investment in Di2 integration starting with the 2009 AR1 was to evolve the frames, not eliminate cable actuated systems.


Alright alright, so I _could_ buy another Felt if I wanted. Good to hear. Like I said, my 2009 F1 is an excellent frame. As a matter of fact, I feel Felt does not get enough credit compared to some other frame manufacturers.



SuperdaveFelt said:


> I expect we'll be using electronic shifting on most high performance bikes in the next 5 years, your beloved Campy included.


Well, yeah, that could well be. Once Campy goes down that path, I may be following, or maybe not. I do admit to being somewhat conflicted with regards to electronic shifting. My mechanical group is so close to perfection that it's hard for me to imagine what I would gain with electronic shifting a la Di2. It seems I would loose the multiple shift capability which, in certain situations and/or hilly terrain, can come in handy.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Good question. This thing is crazy light, too, for an aero bike. Too bad they only sell it with Di2. I ride a Felt F1 frame myself, and it's a nice frame, but the fact that they have gone Di2-only for their high-end frames precludes any future Felt purchases for me. I ride Campy, period. Felt can keep their Shimano-only stuff as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

Pirx said:


> Good question. This thing is crazy light, too, for an aero bike. Too bad they only sell it with Di2. I ride a Felt F1 frame myself, and it's a nice frame, but the fact that they have gone Di2-only for their high-end frames precludes any future Felt purchases for me. I ride Campy, period. Felt can keep their Shimano-only stuff as far as I'm concerned.


I was under the impression that the F1 and AR1 framesets were optimized for the Di2, but also worked just fine with non Di2, which should include you Campy parts. Superdave?


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

That is a shame that the AR0 frame is not offered here in the States! I would like to see this compared with the Venge...or at least offer it to Team Exergy for their use?!


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Pirx said:


> Good question. This thing is crazy light, too, for an aero bike. Too bad they only sell it with Di2. I ride a Felt F1 frame myself, and it's a nice frame, but the fact that they have gone Di2-only for their high-end frames precludes any future Felt purchases for me. I ride Campy, period. Felt can keep their Shimano-only stuff as far as I'm concerned.


You can run Campagnolo on an AR or F1 frame (I do!) Both bikes are designed to use mechanical shifting. Our investment in Di2 integration starting with the 2009 AR1 was to evolve the frames, not eliminate cable actuated systems. I expect we'll be using electronic shifting on most high performance bikes in the next 5 years, your beloved Campy included.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

thebikingcello said:


> Super Dave, so why is the AR0 Frame offered? Or is it the same as the AR1 frame? If the AR0 would be built up with SRAM Red, it would be extremely light with a set of Zipp tubies


The AR0 uses the same frame as the AR1 with the exception of some special lightweight paint/decal finish. The biggest difference between the published weight of the AR0 and AR1 is the wheelset. Sub-15 (6.8kg) with SRAM Red is quite attainable, there are several examples of this set up used in our company now.

-SD


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

95zpro said:


> That is a shame that the AR0 frame is not offered here in the States! I would like to see this compared with the Venge...or at least offer it to Team Exergy for their use?!


With an F1, Z1 and AR1 option aleady offered I'm not sure how many _additional_ customers we'd earn by offering a 2nd color option in the aero road category. Exergy uses the F-series exclusviely, some of the PB&Co 2012 riders are using the AR1 frames with custom paint as well as nearly all our ITU pros.

I think you'll like the '12 art.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

speaking of art,

any chance of a plain black matte z or ar series frameset with only Felt name decals applied much like the one in your picture in the 1 photo, 1 line, no whining thread. I personally like the black out look and would be willing to purchase an AR or Z series of this color design(color sample possibly).


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

zach.scofield said:


> speaking of art,
> 
> any chance of a plain black matte z or ar series frameset with only Felt name decals applied much like the one in your picture in the 1 photo, 1 line, no whining thread. I personally like the black out look and would be willing to purchase an AR or Z series of this color design(color sample possibly).


Most of the pre-production prototypes are decalled in this way, we don't bother with the expensive paint jobs on ride test samples. I think the market for a bike without artwork is very small. Trends shift from outlandishly colorful to subtle. It seems the trend now is for more low-key graphics and tone on tone colors. While we cannot sell our test rigs I think you'll like the look of Felt's to come.

-SD


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

That's why me and the family ride Felt, love the bikes and what other manufacturer gives you this type of Feedback and support ?! :thumbsup:


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

Holy crap, what are you the operator of the Felt museum of bikes?


----------



## 95zpro (Mar 28, 2010)

I ride the F1 or AR5, wife has the ZW6, my 9 year old has the F24 and if I can ever get my 5 year old off of his training wheels I'll get him something Felt as well! Also eyeing trading out my outdated mtn bike for something in the Felt line as well!!


----------

